# eselect news: kann news nicht lesen

## bas89

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ewig hatte ich nun das Problem (schob es aber immer vor mir her): Wenn ich ein emerge --sync ausführe, kriege ich die Meldung

```
 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Allerdings:

```
bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # eselect news read new

No news is good news.

bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # eselect news read all

No news is good news.
```

Auch ein 

```
bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # eselect news purge

```

hilft nicht weiter. Die Meldung von emerge kommt weiterhin. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich an die news komme?

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich lese sie immer mit

```
eselect news read
```

 und hatte bislang nie Schwierigkeiten damit. 'new' und 'all' sind mir neu, ging immer ohne.

Hilft Dir das oder bringt das auch nichts?

----------

## bas89

Nein, gibt leider das gleiche:

```
bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # eselect news read

No news is good news
```

edit: PS: Schönes Blog hast du, ich schaue immer wieder gerne rein.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> edit: PS: Schönes Blog hast du, ich schaue immer wieder gerne rein.

 

Oh, danke.  :Very Happy: 

Was Dein Problem angeht ... nach meinem Verständnis müssten die Indizes der News in /var/lib/gentoo/news liegen. Wie siehts denn da aus?

----------

## bas89

So:

```
bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # ll -a /var/lib/gentoo/news

insgesamt 20K

drwxrwxr-x 2 root portage 4,0K  6. Feb 09:49 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    4,0K 16. Feb 2010  ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       0  9. Jul 2012  .keep_app-admin_eselect-0

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root portage  319 24. Mai 2011  news-gentoo.read

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root portage  577 28. Jan 17:12 news-gentoo.skip

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root portage  258 28. Jan 17:12 news-gentoo.unread
```

----------

## cryptosteve

Mhmm ... merkwürdig. Demnach würde ich auch sagen, dass es noch ungelesene News gibt.

```
drwxrwxr-x 2 root portage 4096  6. Feb 06:53 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    4096 21. Jun 2012  ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       0  8. Jan 17:21 .keep_app-admin_eselect-0

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root portage  283 23. Jan 18:01 news-gentoo.read

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root portage  283 23. Jan 17:45 news-gentoo.skip

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root portage    0 23. Jan 18:01 news-gentoo.unread

```

Bei mir siehts etwas anders aus. Warum er bei Dir die news jetzt nicht anzeigt, kann ich allerdings auch nicht beantworten, sorry.

Vielleicht mal mit strace rangehen?

Oder, wenn der Inhalt für Dich verzichtbar ist, testweise (vorher Backup machen) die news-gentoo.read über die news-gentoo.skip kopieren und die news-gentoo.unread auf 0 Bytes setzen.

Edit: Oder warten, bis jemand die richtige Problemlösung findet.  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Hmm .. ich hab nochmal drüber nachgedacht - ich glaube, mein Vorschlag mit strace ist nicht zielführend, sorry.  :Smile: 

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

was sagt denn:

```

gauss ~ # eselect news list

```

----------

## bas89

```
bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # cp /var/lib/gentoo/news/news-gentoo.skip /var/lib/gentoo/news/news-gentoo.skip.backup

bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # mv /var/lib/gentoo/news/news-gentoo.read /var/lib/gentoo/news/news-gentoo.skip

bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # eselect news list 

News items:

  (none found)              

bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # eselect news read

No news is good news.
```

Leider gibt emerge bei Updates immernoch das gleiche aus...

```
* IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## bas89

Hat keiner mehr eine Idee? Vielleicht mache ich ja etwas grundsätzlich falsch...

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Hat keiner mehr eine Idee? Vielleicht mache ich ja etwas grundsätzlich falsch...

 

Hat  news-gentoo.read überhaupt einen Inhalt?

----------

## Helmering

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Hat keiner mehr eine Idee? Vielleicht mache ich ja etwas grundsätzlich falsch...

 

Ein Hinweis:

Die News (Inhalte) liegen unter /usr/portage/metadata/news

Mal ins Blaue: Was gibt

```
sudo eselect profile list
```

 aus?

Gruss Ralf

----------

## bas89

Ich schleppe das immernoch vor mir her..... :\

Hier die Daten. Ich komme damit absolut nicht klar, warum ich die News nicht lesen kann... :\

```
 * IMPORTANT: 29 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

So 12. Jul 21:55:19 CEST 2015

bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # eselect news read new

No news is good news.

bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # eselect news read all

No news is good news.

bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # eselect profile list     

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde *

  [7]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/plasma

  [9]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd

  [10]  default/linux/x86/13.0/developer

  [11]  hardened/linux/x86

  [12]  hardened/linux/x86/selinux

  [13]  hardened/linux/musl/x86

  [14]  default/linux/uclibc/x86

  [15]  hardened/linux/uclibc/x86

bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # ls /usr/portage/metadata/news 

2007-05-04-paludis-0.24                        2013-03-29-udev-upgrade

2009-01-04-sparc-multilib                      2013-04-10-baselayout-1-deprecation-final-warning

2009-04-06-tetex                               2013-06-01-mysql-pbxt-dropped

2009-04-06-x_server-1_5                        2013-06-07-portage-preserve-libs-default

2009-04-18-java-config-wrapper-0.16            2013-06-30-cups16

2009-07-12-xorg-74-alpha                       2013-08-07-vanilla-sources-stablization-policy

2009-09-27-qt_use_changes                      2013-08-23-emerge-language

2009-10-02-xorg-server-1-6-libxcb-1.4          2013-09-22-minor-arches-1

2009-10-08-gnome-226                           2013-09-27-initramfs-required

2009-10-22-default-linux                       2013-10-14-grub2-migration

2010-01-31-eselect-opengl                      2013-10-24-minor-arches-2

2010-02-21-mysql-upgrade                       2013-11-07-python-exec-package-move

2010-02-28-layman-storage-path-change          2013-11-23-gnome-38

2010-03-01-mythtv-upgrade                      2014-01-31-catalyst-head-changes

2010-03-23-new-subprofiles                     2014-02-25-udev-upgrade

2010-03-25-python-3.1                          2014-03-12-profile-eapi-5

2010-05-02-gnome-228                           2014-03-16-ruby-1.8-removal

2010-10-22-perl-5.12-upgrade-procedure         2014-06-03-upower-loses-hibernate-suspend-to-systemd

2010-10-27-hardened-gcc4-info                  2014-06-15-gcc48_ssp

2010-11-13-hardened-profiles                   2014-07-17-dhcpcd_6.4.2_changes_defaults_for_ipv6

2011-02-13-libgphoto2-2.4.10                   2014-08-20-mysql_5_5_upgrade_procedures

2011-02-14-gnome-232                           2014-10-04-restructuring_of_mips_profiles

2011-02-19-ia64-java-removal                   2014-10-22-mythtv-schedulesdirect-change

2011-04-26-gnustep-new-layout                  2014-10-22-upgrading-to-musl-1_1_5

2011-04-27-glib-228                            2014-10-26-gcc_4_7_introduced_new_c++11_abi

2011-05-01-baselayout-update                   2014-11-07-udev-upgrade

2011-08-28-mesa-r600g                          2014-11-11-kgcc64-sparc-removal

2011-10-15-libpng15                            2014-11-25-bash-completion-2_1-r90

2011-11-27-gnome3-unmask                       2015-01-28-cpu_flags_x86-introduction

2011-12-06-kde473-kdepim                       2015-02-01-use-libav

2011-12-30-bacula-updates                      2015-02-02-nfs-service-changes

2012-02-14-baselayout-1-deprecation            2015-02-04-portage-sync-changes

2012-04-24-libjpeg-turbo-by-default            2015-03-28-true-multilib

2012-05-21-portage-config-protect-if-modified  2015-04-06-apache-addhandler-addtype

2012-07-23-upgrading-postfix                   2015-04-16-ffmpeg-default

2012-11-06-PYTHON_TARGETS-deployment           2015-05-01-shorewall-changes

2013-02-10-new-13-profiles                     2015-06-08-udev-init-scripts-changes

2013-02-10-new-13-profiles-server              timestamp.chk

bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 # cat /usr/portage/metadata/news/timestamp.chk 

Sun, 12 Jul 2015 00:37:04 +0000

bas89-laptop-gentoo bas89 #
```

----------

